# Impact of PCH closure?



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm coming from out of town to do some riding in the Santa Monica Mts. (I do this trip pretty much every year).

I just saw that the PCH was closed between Deer Creek and Los Posas until the end of Feb. Do any of the normally quieter roads (Yerba Buena, Mulholland, Decker, Westlake) have a lot more traffic now, or do the motorists all take Malibu Canyon or Kanan to detour?

Thanks!


----------

